

Why startups should train their people - sharpn
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/05/14/why-startups-should-train-their-people/

======
prosa
I agree with all the points raised in the article, but I couldn't help
thinking that the level of investment suggested is a no-brainer for most
technical types. Of course you should invest in your personnel! This is a
missed opportunity for every firm that works on a "pump and dump" model.

